# Spoiled goats? Funny goats? I want to hear it!



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a yearling doe that has a new trick this week. She really likes one of our shade trees that has recently been clipped high enough for me to pass underneath with the mower. What does Maggie do? Demands that I pull a branch down and "lets" me prop her up on her back legs. If it's not convenient, another doe's back or face :shocked: will do! Now the other doe is doing this, as well as the kids! They've trained me well, I'd say.. :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: that is so funny and cute.... :thumb:


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

One thing is for certain.... If my neighbors thought I was nuts for checking the rear ends regularly, I can't imagine what they think about me asking which branch looks best today!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Ha Ha I love that ~ they are so smart!  

We have a wonderful little wether "PG" (short for Praise God) who is litter box trained and loves to ride in the wheelbarrow. He comes running every time I clean the barn (almost daily) and just begs for a ride. He especially loves it when I take him for a ride all around the acre pasture. He is the little guy in our author photo to the left.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

PG is adorable! I can just see him riding in the wheelbarrow :laugh: And Oakmarsh, I do the same for my girls! Hey, they gotta have some browse, right? :slapfloor:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, after milking, my goats pass the plum tree. It grows on the other side of the fence but hangs over. They quickly trim anything within reach. So, if they are really good on the stand I pull a branch down for them. :lovey: 
They are so rediculously spoiled that I have a microwave in the milking parlor so that if the udder wash is too cold on winter mornings I can warm up their washcloths.
They have me well trained, they do.

I love to take the babies for rides in the wheelbarrow too!! :slapfloor:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't feel bad guys. Since I have Nubians I am sure you know how they can cry. . . Right? Well I have a couple that will go under a tree that they have already gotten all they can reach and if they see me they turn their head and cry until I come and hold the branch down for a bit. Then I let it go and they are fine.

Well the little boer doeling I have thinks she is part cat and part human (no goat at all in her). Since she is still under 3 weeks old she stays in a place set up in the garage when we are not taking play time in the house (yup been litter box training her too). or outside. When outside she would rather run and play tag with the cats instead of the goats. She doesn't seem to like the goats and my fear is that instead of learning to eat grain that she will try to eat cat food first!

Here is a question for you guys. Back in the day I use to have pygmy's before getting into Nubians. I had one little guy that no matter how you would try to trim his back feet, he would do a hand stand!?!?! :shocked: :whatgoat: I had hubby hold him, I tried having him on porch with me on the ground. . . it didn't matter as soon as I would grab a back foot there he would go to hand stand central! I really loved this little guy and kept him even after selling out of pygmy's, but back in December we had to let him go to a good home because he started getting too jealous of the increasing size of our Nubian herd. (he started butting any goat he could and feared he would get hurt). It was sad because he was our jogging buddy, better then most dogs. So has anyone else had a hoof trimming hand stand goat experience? I don't know how he picked up the habit.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I guess my goats are a little spoiled. Pan still sleeps in bed with me and Sprite sleeps on the couch.
But last night things got complicated. I brought the new doe, Summer, home at dusk and it was raining. I have a little fenced in area right off my backdoor, but it doesn't have a shelter yet.
I couldnt put Summer out in the pastures cause it was dark. So I walked her through my house to the backyard. She wanted to be outside but when the rain picked up I showed her that she could come into the dry house.
She was happy about that and she settled right down and laid down by the indoor browse.
I was a little nervous about having a new adult goat in the house so I got a blanket and slept on the couch. When I woke up this morning Pan was under my head, he had been my pillow! And holding my feet down was Sprite, asleep with us, looking adorable in his pink sweatshirt. Summer was snoozing right behind the couch. We were a little herd!
But I'm gonna be cleaning my house all day!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Zarafia said:


> When I woke up this morning Pan was under my head, he had been my pillow! And holding my feet down was Sprite, asleep with us, looking adorable in his pink sweatshirt. Summer was snoozing right behind the couch. We were a little herd!
> But I'm gonna be cleaning my house all day!


How cute! I can understand "Cleaning house" I bet your doe had no idea what house behavior is. I really need to give Angel a bath today, she was finally grazing outside yesterday and got a little bit of loose-ness so she will not be playing in the house today until a bath is done. I really need to pick up some diapers! :laugh:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, my house looks like a stall today.
And as fate would have it our dry hour this morning when I locked the goats in the backyard is over and it's raining hard again. So I opened the door and Summer rushed right back in the house :shrug: . 
On the bright side I'm getting to know her really well. We're building trust fast.
Tomorrow afternoon I'm having my adult alpine doe, Mindy, delivered here. Then I will put the two does out in the front paddock, it has it's own barn for them to get out of the rain.
For now I just have to get a grip and cope with Summer being inside, at least while it's raining. The minute it stops I'm kicking all their little goat butts outside though!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

My computer companion, Summer, the temporarilly indoor doe LOL:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id= ... =1&theater


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Two does we have are spoiled to the core!! Whenever I'm in the yard Peanut always YELLS at the top of her lungs until I let her run in the yard/follow me around. And of course Cookie has to follow her. They just want out of the gate to browse the yard and follow me...silly goats!!! I also have a baby goat who is becoming my buddy and will go just about everywhere in the car with me. She wont go to grocery store, but if I have to make a short trip to town she will go or Lord if I go to the feed store or even petsmart lol


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

I love it! Maybe mine aren't "too" spoiled then  They do need "special" browse, too!  We have a ton of raspberries, and other stuff but this particular tree is the dessert, I think?

I wonder what it is about bucklings and wheelbarrows? Is it like boys and their trucks? My doelings aren't interested in rides, but the bucklings jump in the wheelbarrow, on the ATV, etc.

One doeling is thinking she might like to play cat in this tree too, she's eyeing the fork in the trunk, and she'll soon be big enough to try it..then we'll have another new trick! They're fun to watch!

Enjoy your day, all!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute pic! She is such a sweetie!

Oh needless to say TSC will not let me shop there anymore without bringing my Little Angel. I had to go to the grocery store and TSC and the first thing the TSC employees asked was were is Angel?!?!?! Then I was told to go home and get her before they would check me out! :laugh: I had to reason with them, but was informed that for the future they would not mind to baby sit while I ran to get groceries! :slapfloor: 

Well on that note I just realized I am no longer one goat shy of being the crazy goat lady. . . Yup after posting here earlier I was thinking. . . Oh Crap! My Angel is so spoiled I have lost my mind. . . or non-goat people would think I have. 

I would love to hear if anyone else does this:

So as you guys know Angel is still under 3 weeks old. She stays in the garage when not in the house or outside (supervised). Well we go grazing with the herd. Yes you herd ( :laugh: heard) me right "We". I let Angel play with the other kids and graze while I walk around with everyone with a warm bottle. Every so often I make my goat noise (momma calling baby) and she runs back to me to nurse the bottle a bit then runs back to the herd. I am trying to make it as "Normal" for her as it can be since she is soo little and everyone else is so big. It's a good thing I live at the end of a dead end road or people may think I am crazy!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

DDFN: Yes! I've started bringing a book while "we" all graze! It's my excuse to make time to read now..


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oakmarsh Nigerians said:


> DDFN: Yes! I've started bringing a book while "we" all graze! It's my excuse to make time to read now..


Humm that sounds like a plan. Not sure I could keep up with them though if reading. I just turn them loose on the property and the girls/kids have free range during the day, but locked up at night. It is the one good thing about living in the middle of nowhere on a dead end road :laugh:

When I describe to people how to get here I tell them to turn on the road and roll down their window, if they hear banjo music then they must be on the right road :ROFL: :laugh: :slapfloor: And to clear things up, I don't play the banjo either :laugh: onder:


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Ha! Sounds just like us, except DH does have a mandolin (doesn't play much)! A deputy came not long ago looking for someone who lived here before. He said he didn't even know these farms were here (old 100 acre dairy farm cut into 5 now).
The bad thing is if I hear a buck, I don't know if mine has escaped or a neighbors! So, the girls I don't want bred now have PMS days in the stall, just in case!

I don't know about the pygmy handstands. We just did our boys hooves a few weeks ago, and DH commented that they were better than the does about it? Phew, they is bigger!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I have one doeling that will give you a hair cut if you aren't careful! :laugh: AND she also uses you as a bottle!! :ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oakmarsh Nigerians said:


> Ha! Sounds just like us, except DH does have a mandolin (doesn't play much)! A deputy came not long ago looking for someone who lived here before. He said he didn't even know these farms were here (old 100 acre dairy farm cut into 5 now).
> The bad thing is if I hear a buck, I don't know if mine has escaped or a neighbors! So, the girls I don't want bred now have PMS days in the stall, just in case!
> 
> I don't know about the pygmy handstands. We just did our boys hooves a few weeks ago, and DH commented that they were better than the does about it? Phew, they is bigger!


Oh my sounds very similar to things here! We are renting an old 80 acre farm (use to be beef cattle) and there is a trailer infront of us that they use to rent. Well a sheriff came out a while back looking for someone we never heard of (we have been here a good time now). . . I bet he got shocked! We have bear and coyote that run the property so we are prepared when outside just in case. The look on his face was priceless! :shocked: "Hello! Can you tell me if "so and so" lives around here?" Sorry never heard of them, you can ask the guy at the end, since he rents that place. "That's ok" Then he leaves. Well 2 weeks later they return and just leave it on the door of the place that had the address even though they don't live there. We aren't mean we just don't want the critters or us hurt by wild life.

Side note: I have a violin which uses the same fingerings as a mandolin, but don't play much anymore either.

It's a small world :wink:

Hope your girls stay safe from those silly random bucks


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

We haven't been here at this farm long. I understand the lady who lived here before was leasing someone's horse, but sold it before she moved. Yikes! We're still working on getting everything goat fenced. So, I got about 4 pages read while we were in the 1/2 acre fenced part. The pasture is a different story, same..coyotes, fox, hawks..I carry a gun instead of a book and we usually are on leads there, too! I hadn't thought of other people's bucks until I heard an "unusual voice" one day. :doh: 

When DH made our first buck pen, I told him to make it at least 5 feet tall, but what do I know? (being female after all) So, I told him again.."Oh, those little things can't jump that high" sez he who knows better..we now have an 8 ft. tall fence for our boys :greengrin: 

We do rotations, dogs go out, then does and kids. The boys get their browse after everyone else is put away.

I always wanted to learn violin, but I played the French horn until I finished college.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oakmarsh: Wow what a lady she must have been! I know I kinda leased a horse once. Felt bad for the guy as his owner moved out of state and no one was caring for him. His feet were over grown and had been in a stall so long it was not funny. So when I agreed to take him on the barn he was at called a farrier (it was not mine which I had planned on using when I was to bring him home) trying to be nice and he took off a good amount trying to make him look normal. (I guess they feared I wouldn't take him if he looked horrible, but I already knew his condition so I was fine with it) When I picked him up he was very sore and it took 14 weeks of no trimming and TLC before we could do anything to his feet, but he loved us. He was a great safe horse but as he got older he didn't want to be ridden any more and would turn his head like he was going to bite you when mounting. I had used him for students and friends but pulled him from general use at this point in time. One of the teenagers that had been riding him was so in love I asked the "Still Owner" if he could change hands and she agreed. But during the time I had him, she visited once while I was away from the farm. She helped herself and turned him out in a lot with a QT older horse (away from the barn in the vet lot at that time) Well when that happened he had to stay out with the QT horse until both got a clean bill of health. I never understood why she did that. For one thing that lot was far from the barn and another he was up for a reason (about to be ridden and just pulled him in from the regular turnout field). So long story just to say some people are special. 

Oh yeah they can jump pretty high. We have a LGD in with ours and the sheep have a Llama. I wished I had a Llama trained for the goats because they seem to do a much better job with being easier to feed them. My LGD can sometimes get moody about food but she is 5 going on 6 now. Probably time for starting another one. For awhile we were safe from the coyotes as foxes were living on the back 40, but now they seemed to have moved out. We have seen the bear a lot but never (knock on wood) had issues yet. We do also have that bear assault spray a friend from out west sent us. Not to mention some armor piercing pistols. Long Story!

Believe it or not I played French horn for a short time. A Double horn (loved the trigger until the string had issues, it was a pain to restring). I was a music major when I first entered college but changed as life redirected me. I still love music and the hubby actually was a drummer (one thing I never learned). My favorite was bass clarinet and tenor sax though, but I do not own either. Well I must return to the outside world take awaits me. Mowing galore! Late Lamb watch and possible other tasks to be done. Bottle in hand and grazing time not far away! It is always great talking to you guys!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes..sometimes you hear things that make you scratch your head. The deputy is going to have trouble finding these folks, they retired to Mexico! I felt bad, because the owner came by one time looking for her horse. She is how I knew the story.

I wonder about the random buck issue, it completely slipped my mind that two neighbors behind a small wooded area still have goats, rabbits, a llama, cattle, etc. We've put 5 strands of electric wire on 3 sides of the pasture (12 acres), but I want the front to look better. That will be 3 rail horse fence with something to keep our goats in/random bucks out (hopefully). We have tons of deer that jump over the fencing however, so I guess there isn't really another way to guard against random bucks other than hide does when they're in heat? It wasn't pretty, me running behind the girls acting as rear guard! :shocked: I really should've thought about that before. We live in an area that I've had pet sows and piglets run through, and many loose horses, etc. 

Great to learn and chat with all!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

It's sad that I'm not coordinated enough to handle my camera while propping up 4 goats resembling a rumba line eating from the crabapple tree! At least I got my hair trimmed yesterday, I needed to get to the stylist anyway! What is it about hair they like?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

That is very sad for the owner.

I can understand the deer issue. Here when we had a bad winter last year I kept finding deer in with the horses eating hay with them! I told the hubby if animals control was to come out here for any reason they would think they were pets and cite us :laugh: I had no issues letting them eat since they didn't have much to eat else where but kept everyone wormed really good while this was going on. 

We have only had one loose horse make it back into here before. Well I found them on the road into here and had to stop it (since we have a stud). Lucky I had a halter in my truck and knew where it lived. But I have had people call me trying to tell me my horses were out before when they were other horses people set out because they couldn't feed them. One man kept calling saying your Chestnut mare is here and I responded every time with I do not own a chestnut mare or a chestnut anything for that matter :roll: 

That would have been a nice pic to see! Well the hair cut was at no cost to you because your goats care :wink: At least it saves you a trip into town!

Oh yesterday I would not have believed it if I had not seen it. One of my does decided she would wash the walk way to the house for me. . . She walked up to the water knob rubbed her head on it and turned it on! One doeling had been in the window when I pushed the button on my phone but by the time the picture took all goats had made a mad dash away. Guess if I ever have a high water bill we know who to blame! :laugh:


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL, please don't tell mine about the water! That's too funny, considering how they don't like getting wet. If the girls come too close to my watering the flowers, they get outraged and insulted by the mist!

Are you sure you don't live at the top of the Roan Mountain (my last farm). One of my neighbors (who had his doctorate) had a beautiful stallion that was loose all of the time. It would charge children playing, hang around my farm a lot (4 mares AND hay). Poor thing, it started traveling across the highway to visit other mares. It actually bred one and that was a legal problem (he wanted the foal?)..the second year, it was hit and killed by a man with his family. The people all survived, but were injured. There aren't many guard rails up that way and lots of curves. I did everything I could, even to the point of writing letters to officials (who were his cousins) ..

This is why I deserve a double head slap for not thinking of loose bucks here. I know now, so am prepared. The livestock management is different for some people, I guess. Three of my neighbors have asked why I'm putting up fences everywhere, yet the biggest complaint about the previous owner was that his animals were always loose? :chin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well all our goats are special in one way or the other. We did sell our funniest doe, miss her so much, but knew it was best.

Our buck is probably the most spoiled right now. OMG he's such a brat! 
He just recently turned a year old, fullblooded boer, and he thinks he is my shadow. If I am out in the pen he is literately attached to me at the leg, or always right behind me. He HAS to be touching someone or he's just not happy, and will give you the equivalent of a puppy dog look, not kidding!

This evening the kids brought out the two new doelings on the leash so they could explore and get used to lead training. And he tolerated it for only a few minutes of not getting some kind of acknowledgement, so he went in between them and demanded some lovin.... :laugh:










Otherwise, when I look down this is usually where he is









I posted this one in the photo section, but he knocked over my rake, and I playfully yelled over at him "Big Bang you knocked over my rake!" and this was the look he gave me :laugh: He's so darned silly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I posted this one in the photo section, but he knocked over my rake, and I playfully yelled over at him "Big Bang you knocked over my rake!" and this was the look he gave me :laugh: He's so darned silly!


 :ROFL: :thumb:


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Hoosier, isn't that funny! I get that look a lot, too! Ad I love Big Bang, great name (and show)!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Let the Goats Out!*

That's what I do! Bring a book along when I let my herd of Nigerians out to graze in the yard. For some reason, I don't get too much reading done thought (as I end up watching those goats for most of the time). Get's a little crazy when the does have their kids and all 9 of them are running around the yard though.. So, last year I invested in a portable electric fence for them I still like to let them out to roam free occasionally, though.


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

I love watching my 2 yearling forage. The biggest problem is my doe who, when I sit down, feels that I am a "sick goat" and tries to lift me up with her head! She does this consistantly so I have to make sure she is distracted with stuffing her face before I can enjoy them!!

Needless to say, there is no reading for me! LOL  :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We have one little doeling named Taffy that I go round and round with when it is time to clean pens. She just delights in knocking over the wheelbarrow! Makes me crazy!! Even if I close the gate to the paddock she will sneak underneath it and before I even know she is in the paddock--over goes the wheelbarrow and all that I have raked up! :laugh:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oakmarsh: I won't tell your goats but I can't control what my herd queen tells them. Guess I better keep her away from the computer then :laugh: 

Oh we are not on Roan Mountain but we hike a place on Roan Mountain before (when in college). There is a place called Lone Mountain so what near here. That poor horse! My stallion is actually a very good boy and even though his fencing is electric he never tests it. I am sure if a new in heat mare showed up here he would test it but the true chances of a horse ending up here without some effort would be rare (knock on wood now that I said it). Since we are at the end of a dead end road off of a closed road we can let the goats roam while home, plus our neighbor actually asked if we could get them to hang out near his place to help with land management. All the collars (adults, kids aren't big enough yet for them) wear reflective orange collars. 

HoosierShadow: Oh I love Big Bang! If you ever get tired of him I am sure there are tons of us willing to open our doors to him. How has his leg been doing? He looks really good in the pictures. Oh an I have a young buck that gets jealous very easy (he is momma's little boy too!) Not to mention a 4 going on 5 month old that thinks she is a lap goat :laugh: Try milking with her sitting in my lap, along with our neighbors cat during the whole time Angel is bouncing on the stand/lap/Cinnamon/Cole/ground and finally settles under the stand. 

Goat Hollow: so far no does try to get me up but at times I feel like there is a dog pile (well goat pile) on me. 4 bottle babies and 1 weaned baby loves to try to sit in my lap all at once. I had a filly once that was bad for that. When in college I would sit on a horse blanket in the fields reading for school and she would come over and lay so close to me and stretch her head into my lap. She made a half way decent table :laugh:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I think I have you all beat with the spoiled goats and one Lamb.

First off we have 3 inside pets that are goats. They have there own dinner plates and bowls.

Chunky Monkey has his own glass which he like to drink from. He dose not stick his whole nose in the cup. No no no he drinks like a human and that is the only way he is drinking out of his cup.

Illiyana has to have her fruit cut into small pieces and she will only eat sour apples or pears or grapes and those grapes have to be cut in half.

Hersheys has his own spot on the couch net to his mommy and no one else can sit there.

They have to have what we are eatting or they will throw a fit. They are all in the kitchen to waite for me to throw them something that they an eat. Breakfast they have to have there ceral in a bowl.

My little lambey pie (who wears diapers) has to go with us where ever we go. She has to be sitting on my lap and looking out the window. She knows she is queeen to her mommy so she gets extra spoiling. If she wants to be on my lap and she is. Also she has to be sleeping next to me in bed or she will not have it.

All the babies in the house get fead before we eat. They know they are our world.

BTW all our house goats are trained to go into there room and pee and poo poo there.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Well...i've give our little goat barn [8X 10 shed] over to the 2 mamas and the 5 kids so Trace, Willow and Lily have been in a smaller pen with a plastic playhouse for shelter...but its raining so bad I just set them up on our cement breezeway with some carpet remnants and a blankie or two and a bed of fresh hay under the steps to the front door. It will be a challenge to walk through to the garage in the morning on my way to work without getting goat pooh on my shoes. 
another story..Last thursday I brought 3 of the 1 week old babies to my Father's Assisted Living Place. The residents adored them!!! They tried to talk the manager into letting them keep goats in their enclosed courtyard. My dad didn't come down to see them because he was feeling ill and was in bed. So I brought little Mika up to see him and when he woke up I put her in bed with him . He loved it! and she snuggled right up to him. I had to bring him to the emergency room today and on the way home he asked if I would bring Mika back so I could take a picture of him in bed with her. He's 92 and the dad of a crazy goat lady! He trained me well. He used to sleep with his pet skunk and his pet squirrel and he grew up in an apartment in the city!


----------

